# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  razdor rodnice

## malo janje

bok ima li netko iskustva s razdorom rodnice? vec mjesec dana nemogu hodati a kamoli sjesti pila sam antibiotike nije pomoglo jucer bila kod gin. na sv, duhu kaze da imam prsnuce rodnice ko posljedicu poroda i da mazem s kremom iznutra nije rekao kak dugo ni koliko. a izvana na 2 mjesta imam "divlje meso" jel znate kak bi si mogla pomoci oko toga :?

----------


## japanka

ne znam ti pomoći, ali to jako bolno zvuči pa evo ti jedan  :Taps:  
neka prođe što prije

----------


## malo janje

hvala, a bol je fakat koma :D

----------


## letvica

za divlje meso ti je jedini lijek paljenje - ja sam ga imala na prstima i tek na drugom pregledu kod ginekologa otkrijem da imam malo te tzv granulacije i dole i da je to ono sto me konstatno smeta, ne bas kao tebe ali smeta, i da je to reakcija organizma te da je sigurno bilo puno veceg obima al sam mislila da je poslije poroda normalno pa se posredno odrazilo i na prstima, kao moralo je negdje sve to da bukne. u svakom slucaju, ja cekam da mi prodje mens pa zovem gin i dog paljenje u bolnici

----------


## Leilani-m

malo janje, i ja sam imala razdor rodnice iliti kako piše u otpusnom pismu "rupturae vaginae"  - grozno je vidjeti crno na bijelo 
ali meni je dr nakon što je zašila epi, "bacila" i par šavova "tamo unutra"   :Laughing:   i to je šivala uz pomoć ogledala kojeg je pridržavala babica :shock: 

mogla sam sjesti tek nakon mjesec dana i to vrlo oprezno, prije toga nema šanse... sad je 2,5 mjeseca prošlo, ne osjećam ništa. jedinpo za vrijeme sexa zna biti neugodno  :Embarassed:

----------


## krumpiric

meni su ga palili, tj ledili, da budemo točni :Smile: . E, znam kako ti je, užas,...ali proći će...pazi da kasnije radiš kegela.
Mene i nakon tri godine nekad zeza prilikom seksa. Zato pazi da ti to spale kako treba.

----------


## malo janje

radim kegela al za sad ne pomaze jos mi vise mokraca bjezi :/

----------


## malo janje

radim kegela al za sad ne pomaze jos mi vise mokraca bjezi :/

----------


## Maret@

Ja bila na paljenju u petak, divlje emso na unutarnjim savovima...nisam niti znala da sam toliko popucala, tek mi gin rekao sad na pregledu da je unutra sve sasiveno i da kako sam izdzala sivanje  :shock: ...nisam imala nocne more od poroda nkaon poroda, mislila sam tako je kako, prvi put je ali od petka svaku noc sanjam kako unutra to puca i kako sivaju!!!
Ponovo sam kod gina za 7 dana pa ce vidjeti jel to sanirao, tusirat ce, paliti, a sto ti ja znam, uhhh   :Sad:   , nije ugodno...
Radim kegela, a valjda radim dobro...

----------


## Felix

maret@, jesu li ti radili epiziotomiju?

----------


## malo janje

ja radim cijelu trudnocu i sad poslje kegla al ne poboljsava mi se kaze doktor da je zato kaj sam imala takav porod

----------


## Maret@

> maret@, jesu li ti radili epiziotomiju?


Da jesu, radili su- imam 3-4 ponta vani

----------

